# Hi (again)



## stupidGuy2 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself real quick.
I live in central Europe am in my early 40ies and have an excellent job in academia. My wife and I have been married for almost 25 years (yes, highschool sweetheart). We generally have had a wonderful marriage, and often friends and colleagues take us as a role-model in that respect. However, we certainly also have had our fair deal of hardship and problems that still affect us today (which will be discussed in another topic).


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- post away when you can and I'm sure TONS of people will chime in to help!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

stupidGuy2 said:


> ... and have an excellent job in academia.


Regarding your user name, why did you not try to register as stupidGuy1 since it is available?

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/members/stupidGuy1.html

Oh the irony! Sorry, I couldn't help myself  Welcome to TAM!

Badsanta


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

stupidGuy2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi and introduce myself real quick.
> I live in central Europe am in my early 40ies and have an excellent job in academia. My wife and I have been married for almost 25 years (yes, highschool sweetheart). We generally have had a wonderful marriage, and often friends and colleagues take us as a role-model in that respect. However, we certainly also have had our fair deal of hardship and problems that still affect us today (which will be discussed in another topic).


Welcome! I must say starting with a self deprecating username is not good.....
Whats happening?


----------

